# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Μίνι παλμογράφος.....

## KOKAR

*Features:*


** Max sample rate - 5M/s (AUTO mode)，8 bits*
** Sample memory depth - 256 bytes*
** Analog bandwidth - 1MHz*
** Vertical sensitivity - 100mV/Div - 5V/Div*
** Vertical position adjustable with indicator*
** Input impedance - 1MΩ*
** Max input voltage - 50Vpp*
** DC/AC coupling*
** Horizontal - 2μs/Div - 10m(minute)/Div*
** Auto, normal and single trig modes*
** Rising/falling edge trigger*
** External trig available*
** Trig level adjustable with indicator*
** Hold/run feature*
** Save up to 6 captures to EEPROM and retain after power down*
** Retrieve and display saved captures*
** Transfer its screen to PC as bitmap file via serial connection*
** Built-in 500Hz/5Vpp test signal*
** Frequency counter (only for TTL level input signal)*
** 9 DC power supply*
** Dimension: 110mm X 65mm X 25mm (without case)*


*...σε απλό κιτ από 33$ !!!*

*σε κιτ με κολλημένα τα smd 36$*

*έτοιμο μονταρισμένο 49$*



*και η νέα έκδοση με Color TFT 65$*



το Site... http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/tools-c-11.html

----------


## billtech

ωραιο φαινετε φιλε μου.
ειδικα το τελευταιο που δειχνεις.
εχεις παραγγειλει ποτε απο αυτη τη σελιδα?
ειναι καλο αραγε το τελευταιο?
απο οτι βλεπω παντως αναρπαστο ειναι.sold out λεει...

----------


## edgar

εχω παραγγειλει εγω απο seed studio.
πολυ γρηγοροι (γυρω στο δεκαημερο εκαναν να ερουν απο κινα οτι και αν παραγγειλα , το shipping μεσα σε λιγες ωρες το ειχαν κανει και με ενημερωναν μεσω mail) , εξυπηρετικοι , ευγενεστατοι με αρκετα καλες τιμες.


τον παλμογραφο τον ειχαμε ανακαλυψει πριν απο λιγο καιρο εγω με τον χρηστη lordi, αλλα δεν πιστευαμε οτι θα υπηρχε ενδιαφερον  :Wink:

----------


## billtech

Λετε να ειναι καλος αυτος?
οπως τον βλεπω πολυ λεπτος οπως ειναι απορω πως μπαινει η εισοδος του.
με τι καλωδια
απο οσο ειδα η τιμη του με ολα μαζι τα παρελκομενα αν καταλαβα καλα παει στα 89δολλαρια...

----------


## weather1967

Μπράβο Κώστα .
Δέν θα ηταν ασχημη ιδέα να καναμε καμμιά ομαδικη παραγγελία εστω και με την απλη οθόνη ,ειδικα για φορητο με χαμηλες απαιτησεις ειναι ενα και ενα ,και πολυ οικονομικό.

Δημήτρη edgar ποσο παει το τελωνειο και η μεταφορά ?

----------


## edgar

Καποια αντικειμενα που προσφεραν απο το αντιστοιχο παραρτημα τους στο ebay ειχαν free shipping, σε οσα χρειαστηκα να πληρωσω δεν ηταν πανω απο 3$. Βεβαια δεν εχω παραγγειλει μεγαλες ποσοτητες οποτε περνουσαν σαν gift απο το τελωνειο και δεν πληρωνα τιποτα.

μιλαω για παραγγελιες του στυλ πλακετων , αισθητηρων, led matrix   κλπ

----------


## KOKAR

η ομαδική παραγγελία εγγυμονεί τον κίνδυνο του τελωνείου....
άλλο είναι να πάρεις κάτι στα 33$ και άλλο να μαζευτούμε 10 και
να έχει 330$ !!!!

----------


## KOKAR

για το συγκεκριμένο τα μεταφορικά είναι 4$

----------


## weather1967

Έχεις απόλυτο δικιο Κώστα και Δημήτρη για τις ομαδικες αγορές ,απλα σκεφτηκα αφενος καλυτερη τιμη απο το μαγαζί ,και αφετέρου, συναδελφοι μεσα και ο γραφών δεν εχουν ιδέα απο αγορές απο e-bay η απο Αμερική.

----------


## Thanos10

Γεια σου Κωστα με τα ωραια σου αν ειναι να παρει καποιος ειναι ο εχρωμος δεν εχει και μεγαλη διαφορα,μου φαινεται θα παρω εναν παρολο που εχω κανονικο παλμογραφο.

----------


## KOKAR

Νομίζω οτι με τα 65+ μεταφορικά μπορεί να πάρει κανείς ένα 
κανονικό παλμογράφο και μάλιστα με δυνατότητες πολύ 
παραπάνω από αυτό το ψιψιψινι !!!

π.χ
ο spyrakos πήρε μεταχειρισμένο από Ελλάδα ένα με 55€

----------


## edgar

πες ομως οτι εχεις βγει για καφε η εισαι στην παραλια...Τι πιο βολικο απο το να βγαλεις το μινι παλμογραφο απο καμια τσεπη για να πουλησεις μουρη  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω κωστα εχω παλμογραφο ο ενας ειναι με TFT οθονη και ο αλλος ενας με καθοδικο σωληνα την να τον κανω, αυτο ειναι ωραιο οργανακι για καμοια μετρησουλα.

----------


## Thanos10

Ενας τις βελεμαν σαν πολυμετρο και με οθονη μονοχρωμη εχει 300ευρω.
Δεν ειναι καλυτερη αγορα αυτος.

----------


## KOKAR

> πες ομως οτι εχεις βγει για καφε η εισαι στην παραλια...Τι πιο βολικο απο το να βγαλεις το μινι παλμογραφο απο καμια τσεπη για να πουλησεις μουρη



αν υποψιαστώ ότι σκας σε  παραλία και να έχεις παλμογράφο μαζί ......
θα  πεθάνω !!!!
 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## pet

βασικά το beta test έχει τελειώσει, out of order όταν θα έρθει η ώρα θα παίξουνε τα κανονικά με 89 , αύτο κατάλαβα πριν 1 βδομάδα που διάβαζα το blog τους 

χαίρομαι που κάποιος έχει ξαναπαραγγείλει γιατί έκανα μια παραγγελιά εδώ και μια βδομάδα και δεν έχω νέα


β) νομίζω οτι απο αυτο το φορουμ (hlektronika.gr) λείπει ένας ωραίος και καλοστημένος κατάλογος προμηθευτών , μια λίστα για τους εγχώριους με real μαγαζιά και μια λίστα με τους ιντερνετικούς (μαζί με μια σύντομη περιγραφή απο κάτω)...

και όλα αυτά στο portal Καί έχει μέσα σε κάποιο sticky στο forum

----------


## chip

Με 5 MSPS και 1ΜΗz bandwidth πρακτικά μπορείτε να δείτε σήματα μέχρι τα 500ΚHz. Νομίζω δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο εκτό από audio. Ακόμα όμως και εκεί έχει το αρνητικό που έχει μόνο ένα κανάλι.

----------


## KOKAR

είπαμε, ότι πληρώσεις παίρνεις !
τώρα για audio όπως είπες είναι μια χαρά και μάλιστα είναι  πολύ καλύτερο από 
την κάρτα ήχου στο PC , όσο για το ενα κανάλι δεν βλέπω το γιατί να είναι 
αρνητικό ...

υ.γ
ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι 36$ + 4$ τα μεταφορικά η έκδοση με τα κολλημένα smd !

----------


## lynx

με $33 ειναι preprogrammed και με κολλημενο τον μC... κσταλαβα καλα?

----------


## KOKAR

ναι, και αν θέλεις να είναι και κολλημένα τα smd τότε είναι 36$

----------


## KOKAR

> βασικά το beta test έχει τελειώσει, out of order όταν θα έρθει η ώρα θα παίξουνε τα κανονικά με 89 , αύτο κατάλαβα πριν 1 βδομάδα που διάβαζα το blog τους 
> 
> χαίρομαι που κάποιος έχει ξαναπαραγγείλει γιατί έκανα μια παραγγελιά εδώ και μια βδομάδα και δεν έχω νέα
> 
> 
> *β) νομίζω οτι απο αυτο το φορουμ (hlektronika.gr) λείπει ένας ωραίος και καλοστημένος κατάλογος προμηθευτών , μια λίστα για τους εγχώριους με real μαγαζιά και μια λίστα με τους ιντερνετικούς (μαζί με μια σύντομη περιγραφή απο κάτω)...
> * 
> και όλα αυτά στο portal Καί έχει μέσα σε κάποιο sticky στο forum




σε βρίσκω αδιάβαστο !!!!!
υπάρχει από τον 12 του 2006 και *είναι εδώ !!*

----------


## pet

> σε βρίσκω αδιάβαστο !!!!!
> υπάρχει από τον 12 του 2006 και *είναι εδώ !!*



Το ξέρω ότι υπάρχει αυτός, αλλά δεν είναι καλοστημένος, σε κάποιο πολύ κεντρικό σημείο του portal κλπ. 

Εγώ το φανταζόμουνα να έχει ένα entry για τον καθένα και απο κάτω να υπάρχει συγκεκριμένα σχόλια 

όχι να ψάχνεις σε νήματα !

Ειδικά για τους internet -ικους

----------


## lynx

δεν μπορω να αγορασω... περνω το παρακατω μηνυμα απο το PAYPAL

_"We were unable to verify your credit or debit card. To proceed with your purchase, please select a different payment method or add a different credit or debit card, then click Continue."_

Η καρτα ειναι μια χαρα (προσφατα εκανα αγορα απο ιντερνετ..)

----------


## Nemmesis

> Νομίζω οτι με τα 65+ μεταφορικά μπορεί να πάρει κανείς ένα 
> κανονικό παλμογράφο και μάλιστα με δυνατότητες πολύ 
> παραπάνω από αυτό το ψιψιψινι !!!
> 
> π.χ
> ο spyrakos πήρε μεταχειρισμένο από Ελλάδα ένα με 55€



εχεις κανα κονε για να βρουμε και εμεις τπτ?

----------


## KOKAR

από αγγελία τον βρήκε .

----------


## lastid

> δεν μπορω να αγορασω... περνω το παρακατω μηνυμα απο το PAYPAL
> 
> _"We were unable to verify your credit or debit card. To proceed with your purchase, please select a different payment method or add a different credit or debit card, then click Continue."_
> 
> Η καρτα ειναι μια χαρα (προσφατα εκανα αγορα απο ιντερνετ..)



Έχεις ανοίξει λογαριασμό στο Paypal?
Τον έχεις συνδέσει με πιστωτική σου?
Εχεις κάνει την πρώτη δοκιμαστική χρήση που απαιτεί το Paypal για να διαπιστώσει ότι η πιστωτική είναι οκ?

----------


## lynx

> Έχεις ανοίξει λογαριασμό στο Paypal?
> Τον έχεις συνδέσει με πιστωτική σου?
> Εχεις κάνει την πρώτη δοκιμαστική χρήση που απαιτεί το Paypal για να διαπιστώσει ότι η πιστωτική είναι οκ?



 
ειχα παλια Paypal ομως δεν το χρησιμοποιουσα και το ειχα κλεισει..τωρα ανοιξα νεο λογαριασμο... λες να μου διεφυγε κατι?

τι ειναι η δοκιμαστικη χρηση που λες?

----------


## lastid

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, όταν ανοίγεις έναν καινούριο λογαριασμό, το Paypal σου λέει ότι θα σου κάνει μία μικρή χρέωση, έτσι για να σιγουρευτεί ότι η πιστωτική σου είναι εντάξει και να γίνεις Verified πελάτης.
Ακόμη:
Μήπως έχει λήξει η πιστωτική?
Πέρασες σωστά τα στοιχεία της? Την δέχτηκε χωρίς μήνυμα λάθους?

----------


## lynx

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, όταν ανοίγεις έναν καινούριο λογαριασμό, το Paypal σου λέει ότι θα σου κάνει μία μικρή χρέωση, έτσι για να σιγουρευτεί ότι η πιστωτική σου είναι εντάξει και να γίνεις Verified πελάτης.
> Ακόμη:
> Μήπως έχει λήξει η πιστωτική?
> Πέρασες σωστά τα στοιχεία της? Την δέχτηκε χωρίς μήνυμα λάθους?



Η καρτα ειναι μια χαρα προσφατα εκανα αγορες, τα στοιχεια της περαστηκαν σωστα και δεν υπηρχε σφαλμα.

αυτο το verify που μου λες θεωρω ειναι για να αυξηθει το χρηματικο οριο τον συναλλαγων με τo PAYPAL...πραγμα που δεν με απασχολει

----------


## weather1967

Βρέ παιδιά με 100 ευρώ παιρνουμε αυτον στα 10 MHZ,ενος καναλιού. :Biggrin: 

http://www.conrad.fr/webapps/oscillo...tcraft-37.html

----------


## luhe98922

ΟΟΟΧΙ φίλε WHIZ... το verification σου αυξάνει το χρηματικό όριο σε άλλες ιστοσελίδες π.χ. moneybookers... για το paypal είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο για να "συνδέσεις" την κάρτα σου με το account σου στο paypal

----------


## lynx

> Βρέ παιδιά με 100 ευρώ παιρνουμε αυτον στα 10 MHZ,ενος καναλιού.
> 
> http://www.conrad.fr/webapps/oscillo...tcraft-37.html



ναι αλλα το κιτ δεν ειναι οτι και οτι... ειναι φαρινα Γιωτης! 
ασε που αυτος που μας δειχνεις δεν μπορει να παει στην θαλασσα...  :Lol:

----------


## lynx

> ΟΟΟΧΙ φίλε WHIZ... το verification σου αυξάνει το χρηματικό όριο σε άλλες ιστοσελίδες π.χ. moneybookers... για το paypal είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο για να "συνδέσεις" την κάρτα σου με το account σου στο paypal



 
δηλαδη το χρειαζομαι?  τα λεφτα (1,5Ε) φανταζομαι τα επιστρεφουν αμεσα σωστα? γιατι αλλιος δεν θα μπορεσω να κανω την αγορα μου..το υπολοιπο ειναι ισα ισα!

----------


## weather1967

> ναι αλλα το κιτ δεν ειναι οτι και οτι... ειναι φαρινα Γιωτης! 
> ασε που αυτος που μας δειχνεις δεν μπορει να παει στην θαλασσα...



 :Lol:  παλμογράφο με δείκτη προστασίας 50 θέλουμε μου φαίνετε  :Lol: .

----------


## lynx

> παλμογράφο με δείκτη προστασίας 50 θέλουμε μου φαίνετε .



αν γινεται και ομπρελα...δεν εχω προβλημα!  :Cool:

----------


## luhe98922

ναι τα λεφτά στα επιστρέφουν απ'οσο θυμάμαι... 
αν και πρέπει να περιμένεις και να πάς στην τράπεζα να τους ρωτήσεις μετά από καναδυό μέρες για τον κωδικό
Θα έχεις μια χρέωση 1.5Ε και θα σου έχει ως όνομα αυτού που έκανε την χρέωση έναν 3ψήφιο κωδικό με τον οποίο ενεργοποιείς την κάρτα στο paypal... Ζήτα από τον/την ταμία στο γκισε τις κινήσεις της κάρτας και ανάφερε για το paypal. Πιθανον να το ξέρουν.
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν μπορείς να τον δείς απο ΑΤΜ ζητώντας τις πρόσφατες κινήσεις του λογαριασμού
Η άλλη εναλλακτική είναι να περιμένεις το μηνιαίο (??) λογαριασμό της κάρτας... :Smile:

----------


## KOKAR

> Βρέ παιδιά με 100 ευρώ παιρνουμε αυτον στα 10 MHZ,ενος καναλιού.
> 
> http://www.conrad.fr/webapps/oscillo...tcraft-37.html



ναι αλλά από τα 33$ ( 22,4 ευρώ ) ξεκινήσαμε......

----------


## 167vasgio

αν γινεται και ομπρελα...δεν εχω προβλημα! ,,,,,,

και *ΜΠΑΝΑΑΑΝΑ!!!!* :Tongue2:

----------


## luhe98922

κάπου είχα δει ένα πολύ ωραίο... μετατροπή του παλιόυ game boy σε παλμογράφο!!! Αν θέλετε φτηνά, ο ελέκτωρ δεν είχε δημοσιεύσει ένα άρθρο για παλμογράφο με leds??? (παρεμπιπτόντως τον έφτιαξε κανεις σας??)

νατο το πρώτο http://www.reinerziegler.de/gbdso_uk.pdf

----------


## weather1967

> ναι αλλά από τα 33$ ( 22,4 ευρώ ) ξεκινήσαμε......



22 ευρώ Κώστα και προσωπικη εργασία όμως (κιτ),βάλε και κουτί τροφοδοτικό ανεβαίνει ο γκισές κοντά στό πενηντάρικο ,ο άλλος ειναι κομπλέ και ειναι και στά 10 Mhz

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι αλλα 100ΚΗΖ πολυ χαμηλη συχνοτητα δεν ηταν γαι πολλα πραγματα ασε που ειχε κατι περιεργα IC.
Ουτε μετ λεντ ελεγε τιποτα απλα μονο για την χαρα τις κατασκευης.

----------


## lynx

> ναι τα λεφτά στα επιστρέφουν απ'οσο θυμάμαι... 
> αν και πρέπει να περιμένεις και να πάς στην τράπεζα να τους ρωτήσεις μετά από καναδυό μέρες για τον κωδικό
> Θα έχεις μια χρέωση 1.5Ε και θα σου έχει ως όνομα αυτού που έκανε την χρέωση έναν 3ψήφιο κωδικό με τον οποίο ενεργοποιείς την κάρτα στο paypal... Ζήτα από τον/την ταμία στο γκισε τις κινήσεις της κάρτας και ανάφερε για το paypal. Πιθανον να το ξέρουν.
> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν μπορείς να τον δείς απο ΑΤΜ ζητώντας τις πρόσφατες κινήσεις του λογαριασμού
> Η άλλη εναλλακτική είναι να περιμένεις το μηνιαίο (??) λογαριασμό της κάρτας...



 
τι κωδικους και ιστοριες? εγω τωρα θελω να κανω την αγορα μου!

μονο 8 κομματια εμειναν παρε Λιζα μπανανες! μιας και μας θυμησε ο 167vasgio την διαφημιση.  :Biggrin: 
μετα θα πρεπει να περιμενουμε να βγαλουν νεο στοκ με το φιρφιρινι-ψιψιψινι.

----------


## luhe98922

sorry αλλά δεν παίζει... δεν φταίω εγώ :Sad: ... Αν έκανες σήμερα την αίτηση για verification στο paypal με τις καλύτερες συνθήκες τη δευτέρα θα μπορέσεις να ενεργοποιήσεις την κάρτα σου... που θα έχει επεξεργαστεί η τράπεζα την χρέωση... μη σου πω και τρίτη... Άλλος τρόπος δεν υπάρχει να παραγγείλεις?

----------


## lynx

> sorry αλλά δεν παίζει... δεν φταίω εγώ... Αν έκανες σήμερα την αίτηση για verification στο paypal με τις καλύτερες συνθήκες τη δευτέρα θα μπορέσεις να ενεργοποιήσεις την κάρτα σου... που θα έχει επεξεργαστεί η τράπεζα την χρέωση... μη σου πω και τρίτη... Άλλος τρόπος δεν υπάρχει να παραγγείλεις?



 

αποτι βλεπω στο site τους εχουν PAYPAL και wire transfer (το δευτερο δεν το γνωριζω...) οποτε παει το χασαμε το κορμι πατριωτη?!  :Lol:  :W00t: 


P.S ειμαι σκετο show σημερα το ξερω! μην δινετε σημασια...

----------


## luhe98922

Γιατί??? τόσο γρήγορα φεύγουν?? Και έτσι κι αλλιώς αν δεν προλάβεις αυτή τη φουρνιά δεν θα βγάλουν άλλη?? (*αν και πρέπει να πω οτι σε καταλαβαίνω, κ εμενα δεν μ' αρέσει να περιμένω)

----------


## lynx

> Γιατί??? τόσο γρήγορα φεύγουν?? Και έτσι κι αλλιώς αν δεν προλάβεις αυτή τη φουρνιά δεν θα βγάλουν άλλη?? (*αν και πρέπει να πω οτι σε καταλαβαίνω, κ εμενα δεν μ' αρέσει να περιμένω)



 
φενεται να φευγουν...και προς το παρον το κοστος τους ειναι ελαχιστο...  :Unsure: 

αποτι θυμαμαι παλαιοτερα δεν χρειαστικε να κανω verify για να μπορεσω να δεκτω πληρωμες και να κανω αγορες...υπαρχει περιπτωση ο συγκεκριμενος πωλητης να μην δεχετε αν δεν εισαι verified?

----------


## luhe98922

Σίγουρα?? εμένα πάντως το είχε ως απαραίτητο περσι τέτοιον καιρό που το ενεργοποίησα....

----------


## gsmaster

Ρε παιδιά υπάρχει παρόμοιο κυκλωματάκι που κυκλοφορεί, με PIC18F2550 http://www.semifluid.com/?cat=9 (έχει και ένα άλλο μεσω USB) και ένα άλλο 
με AVR δεν έχω το λινκ ούτε το θυμάμαι. Με mega32 πρέπει να ήταν.

Δοκιμασμένα και τα δυο

----------


## KOKAR

Γιάννη αυτά με τους PIC είναι πολύ αργά και δεν μπορείς να μετρήσεις καλά καλά
ούτε Audio !
το άλλο με τον AVR που λες.....είναι το *eoscope* και το έχω φτιάξει
μόνο που δεν υπολόγισα οτι η Hitachi θα έχει καταργήσει την οθόνη !!!

----------


## KOKAR



----------


## gsmaster

Αυτό που λέω εγώ είχε οθόνη 128*64 με controller KS0108  Πρέπει να ηταν ένα αραβικό ή κάτι τέτοιο site. Ενας φίλος το είχε βρει και το δοκιμάζαμε μαζί. Είχε και εξωτερικό ADC. Που είσαι ρε AXEL!

Για να έχεις και την χαρά της δημιουργίας όχι τίποτα άλλο.

Όντως ούτε Audio δεν μετράγε αυτό με τον 2550 μέχρι 200Hz έδειχνε άψογα.

----------


## KOKAR

αραβικό ????  :W00t: 
νομίζω οτι κάπου το έχω ρε !!!!  :Huh:

----------


## lynx

> το άλλο με τον AVR που λες.....είναι το *eoscope* και το έχω φτιάξει
> μόνο που δεν υπολόγισα οτι η Hitachi θα έχει καταργήσει την οθόνη !!!



αυτο διχνει να ειναι καλο για κατασκευη...κριμα να παει χαμενο δεν μπορει κανεις να ασχοληθει 
για οτι μετατροπες χρειαστει?

εγω απο παλμογραφους του λαου..  :Rolleyes:  δεν γνωριζα πολλα πραγματα ειχα υποψην αυτο με τα led, με το 
nintendo και τον φορητο παλμογραφοτης Velleman

http://www.tequipment.net/Velleman_hps10.html

και ως τελευταια επιλογη απο θεμα κοστους αυτον εδω

http://www.laptopkeyboards.org/unit-...cd-p-4074.html

μετα το χαος...  :Unsure:  και δεν εψαξα ποτε να παρω κατι απο ebay γιατι με τετοιες συσκευες το φοβομουν 
μην γινει οτιδηποτε στραβο.

@pet τον δευτερο που σου ειχαν χαρισει απο ebay και σου ειχα ζητησει καποτε τελικα τι τον εκανες?

----------


## KOKAR

τελικά βρέθηκε η ΟΘΟΝΗ για τον παλμογράφο αλλά επειδή εχει 86$ + 49& μεταφορικά
το project του παλμογράφου *eoscope* πάει στο κάλαθο των αχρήστων !!!
στο ebay βρήκα *αυτό* με 102 λίρες και 24 λίρες μεταφορικά και πολύ μου αρέσει....

----------


## lynx

> στο ebay βρήκα *αυτό* με 102 λίρες και 24 λίρες μεταφορικά και πολύ μου αρέσει....



 

οπως αναφερω παραπανω ηταν μια απο τις επιλογες μου.. τοσο πολυ σου αρεσει? στην Ελλαδα κανει περιπου 200Ε

----------


## KOKAR

ποιος το έχει φέρει στην Ελλάδα ????

υ.γ
μου αρέσει γιατί είναι φορητό

----------


## jimk

αν δεν κανω λαθος η τελε

----------


## lynx

αποτι ειδα στο site της TELE το εχει ακριβο... το εχω βρει και σε καλυτερη τιμη...

επισεις νομιζω και αυτο θα ηταν μια καλη επιλογη για παλμογραφο ομως θελει υπολογιστη.

http://www.linkinstruments.com/mso19s.htm

----------


## lastid

Ασχετο... 
Σκεφτόμουν πρόσφατα να κάνω έναν μίνι παλμογράφο μπαταρίας με τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά:
- 2 Κανάλια, ~1..10ΜΗΖ μέγιστη συχνότητα δειγματοληψίας (ίσως και μεγαλύτερη, όσο μπορέσω)
- LCD έγχρωμη οθόνη κινητού για standalone λειτουργία
- Joystick κινητού ή touch screen ή και τα δύο, ότι θα είναι πιο ευκολόχρηστο.
- Λειτουργίες: Παλμογράφος,λογικός αναλυτής,βολτόμετρο,συχνόμετρο,expansion
- *Σε λειτουργία expansion*, να κουμπώνει άλλη πλακέτα που να τον χρησιμοποιεί σαν περιφερειακό. Έτσι να γίνεται ότι όργανο θέλουμε.
- *Ασύρματη μετάδοση δεδομένων σε PC, για επισκόπηση ή αποθήκευση*. Για να χρησιμοποιώ την LCD του PC και παράλληλα να μην μπερδεύομαι με μακριά καλώδια, τροφοδοσίες, γειώσεις κλπ. Και να αποθηκεύω τα δεδομένα.
- Στοιχειώδης *προγραμματισμός* για ειδικές χρήσεις και εξατομίκευση στις ανάγκες του χρήστη.

Αυτό που στοχεύω είναι η ασύρματη μετάδοση. Βέβαια, με ένα 250 ή 500 kbps throughput τυπικό των ασύρματων λύσεων που έχω, δεν μπορώ να έχω μεγάλες απαιτήσεις (ούτε και θέλω Bluetooth, λόγω κατανάλωσης και λόγω software). Υπάρχουν όμως ένα δύο καλά κόλπα, π.χ. δεν χρειάζεται να στέλνω με μεγαλύτερο ρυθμό από όσα μπορώ να απεικονίσω. 
Επιπλέον η συχνότητα δειγματοληψίας δεν είναι και πολύ μεγάλη. Βλέπω βέβαια στην αγορά λύσεις "για υπολογιστή" όπου η συχνότητά τους είναι μικρότερη και η τιμή τους τσιμπάει. Παρόλα αυτά, θα υπάρχουν περιορισμοί στη χρήση του.
Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι το ιδανικό και πιθανόν να μην μπορέσω να ξεπεράσω κάποιους σκοπέλους που έχει. Όμως η ιδέα μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ για να την εγκαταλείψω. Πιστεύω ότι αυτό το πράμα θα μπορεί να έχει χίλιες δυο χρήσεις στην πορεία. 
Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας? Τί χαρακτηριστικά θα θέλατε?  Που μπορεί να σκοντάψει ανεπανόρθωτα η ιδέα? Άντε και αν το φτιάξω, όποιος με βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά με τα σχόλιά του εδώ, θα του το στείλω μόνο με κόστος υλικών :W00t:

----------


## Thanos10

Λοιπον Δημητρη αν το κανεις ειναι ενα μεγαλο project δεν νομιζω ομως να γινει με pic  η avr για να το δουμε.

----------


## lynx

> Ασχετο... 
> Σκεφτόμουν πρόσφατα να κάνω έναν μίνι παλμογράφο μπαταρίας με τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά:
> - 2 Κανάλια, ~1..10ΜΗΖ μέγιστη συχνότητα δειγματοληψίας (ίσως και μεγαλύτερη, όσο μπορέσω)
> - LCD έγχρωμη οθόνη κινητού για standalone λειτουργία
> - Joystick κινητού ή touch screen ή και τα δύο, ότι θα είναι πιο ευκολόχρηστο.
> - Λειτουργίες: Παλμογράφος,λογικός αναλυτής,βολτόμετρο,συχνόμετρο,expansion
> - *Σε λειτουργία expansion*, να κουμπώνει άλλη πλακέτα που να τον χρησιμοποιεί σαν περιφερειακό. Έτσι να γίνεται ότι όργανο θέλουμε.
> - *Ασύρματη μετάδοση δεδομένων σε PC, για επισκόπηση ή αποθήκευση*. Για να χρησιμοποιώ την LCD του PC και παράλληλα να μην μπερδεύομαι με μακριά καλώδια, τροφοδοσίες, γειώσεις κλπ. Και να αποθηκεύω τα δεδομένα.
> - Στοιχειώδης *προγραμματισμός* για ειδικές χρήσεις και εξατομίκευση στις ανάγκες του χρήστη.
> ...



i support you on that! οπου βεβαια μου ειναι ευκολο να προσφερω...  :Smile: 


για αρχη..

η αποψη μου ειναι οτι η εγχρωμη οθονη και τα δυο καναλια ειναι οντως πολυ χρησιμα για να συγκρινουμε σηματα...

Για ασυρματη μεταδοση δεδομενων στο PC το προτο πραγμα που ερχεται σαν ιδεα ειναι το bluetooth.. ομως δεν συμφωνεις. 

Το θεμα κοστους επισεις ειναι συμαντικο προκειμενου να μην γινει ασυμφορο σαν κατασκευη..

----------


## lastid

> Για ασυρματη μεταδοση δεδομενων στο PC το προτο πραγμα που ερχεται σαν ιδεα ειναι το bluetooth.. ομως δεν συμφωνεις.



Αν δεν θέλω Bluetooth, είναι μόνο και μόνο για να βάλω κάτι καλύτερο. To Bluetooth μου τρώει σαν διάολος την μπαταρία, δεν αποκρίνεται αμέσως όταν πάει για ύπνο και θέλει πολύ γράψιμο. Έχει βγει φέτος και το Bluetooth low energy αλλά δεν το έχω ψάξει ακόμη.




> Το θεμα κοστους επισεις ειναι συμαντικο προκειμενου να μην γινει ασυμφορο σαν κατασκευη..



+10000
Όλα με αγνά υλικά και λίγες θερμίδες...

Α και να μην ξεχάσω, στα χαρακτηριστικά:
Να υπάρχει φυσικά και USB σύνδεση για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, φόρτιση μπαταρίας και προγραμματισμό συστήματος.

----------


## lynx

> Α και να μην ξεχάσω, στα χαρακτηριστικά:
> Να υπάρχει φυσικά και USB σύνδεση για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, φόρτιση μπαταρίας και προγραμματισμό συστήματος.



μιας που αναφερεις και φορτιση μεσω USB κλπ γενικοτερα εμενα δεν με πειραζει αν ειναι μονο ενσυρματο  :Cool:  εε..σε μοια τετοια περιπτωση φανταζομαι θα παιξει κατι απο την FTDI.

----------


## lastid

Αν θέλω να είμαι ρεαλιστής, πρέπει πρώτα να το κάνω ενσύρματο (USB). Aφού μαζέψω εμπειρίες, σχεδιάζω την επόμενη version με μπαταρία, οθόνη και RF. 
Το FTDI είναι πολύ εύχρηστο μέσω της εικονικής σειριακής που δίνει, όμως φτάνει μόνο το 1 Mbps και  θα μου χρειαστεί περισσότερη πλακέτα.
Από την άλλη αν βάλω κάποιον PIC με USB (π.χ. PIC18F4550), θα έχω full speed USB (12Mbps) με αρκετά μικρότερη πλακέτα. Αρα πάω για PIC χωρίς το FTDI.

----------


## lynx

> Αν θέλω να είμαι ρεαλιστής, πρέπει πρώτα να το κάνω ενσύρματο (USB). Aφού μαζέψω εμπειρίες, σχεδιάζω την επόμενη version με μπαταρία, οθόνη και RF. 
> Το FTDI είναι πολύ εύχρηστο μέσω της εικονικής σειριακής που δίνει, όμως φτάνει μόνο το 1 Mbps και θα μου χρειαστεί περισσότερη πλακέτα.
> Από την άλλη αν βάλω κάποιον PIC με USB (π.χ. PIC18F4550), θα έχω full speed USB (12Mbps) με αρκετά μικρότερη πλακέτα. Αρα πάω για PIC χωρίς το FTDI.



εχεις δικιο στα παραπανω! απλα δεν γνωριζω τοσα πολλα ωστε να σου κανω καλυτερες προτασεις, τωρα και εγω μαθαινω.

κατι αλλο τωρα...

μια τετοια κατασκευη θα χρειαστει και αρκετη επεξεργαστικη ισχυ... θεωρεις ενας μC σαν τον παραπανω που αναφερεις θα ηταν αρκετος για τις αναγκες του project?!

----------


## Thanos10

Αυτο που θελει να φιαξει τον παλμογραφο λεω το βλεπω πολυ δυσκολο, για την usb ειναι ευκολο.
Και τι μικροεπεξεργαστη θα βαλει ειναι υψηλη η συχνοτητα που θελει δεν ξερω το βλεπω κομματακι δυσκολο οχι οτι δεν γινεται.

----------


## sougias

Πολυ ωραιο αλλα σαν ποιοτητα τι λετε να αξιζει?

----------


## lynx

μαλλον η ιδεα εγκαταλειφθηκε...
δεν υπηρχε και μεγαλο ενδιαφερον απο αλλους...  :Unsure:

----------


## sougias

Ενας παλμογραφος ακομα  και μετριος στα 60$ μια χαρα ηταν....

----------


## lastid

Παρ' όλο που δεν πιστεύω ότι θα μπορέσω να φτάσω σύντομα τις συχνότητες λειτουργίας που συζητάμε σε αυτό το θέμα, άνοιξα ένα θέμα κατασκευής εδώ, με έναν από τους σκοπούς της την κατασκευή παλμογράφου.

----------


## lynx

μετα απο 12 μερες μου ηρθε ο εν λογω παλμογραφος...
ηταν καλα συσκευασμενος σε ενα μικρο κουτακι...νομιζω για 25Ε αξιξει! 

ειναι ο προτος μου παλμογραφος!!! περα απο κατι software based... αντε ελπιζω αργοτερα σε κανενα 
Τektronix 100MHz τετρακαναλο με LCD οθονη.  :Cool:

----------


## weather1967

Καλοριζικος Λευτέρη και καλες μετρησεις,  :Smile: ,δειξε μας και καμμια φωτο,αν μπορεις.

----------


## lynx

> Καλοριζικος Λευτέρη και καλες μετρησεις, ,δειξε μας και καμμια φωτο,αν μπορεις.



 
τωρα τον συναρμολογω...  :Biggrin: 

οποιος σκοπευει να παρει το κιτ και εχει ορεξη και υπομονη.. θα περασει καλα!  :Cool:

----------


## 167vasgio

μεγειά Λευτέρη.,.καλορίζικος.,.,άντε και να πας πείς εντυπώσεις

----------


## moutoulos

Καλορίζικος Λευτέρη  !!!!!

----------


## sougias

Περιμενουμε ολοι εντυπωσεις και καμια κυμματομορφη :P

----------


## Nemmesis

μεχρι τι συχνοτητα ειπαμε παει?

----------


## sougias

> μεχρι τι συχνοτητα ειπαμε παει?



Αν καταλαβα καλα  μεχρι * Analog bandwidth - 1MHz 8 ετσι λεει το σαιτ τουλαχιστων ας μας το επιβεβαιωση ομως. :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Unsure:  :Unsure:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Τελικά, τι νέα από τον παλμογράφο? Αξίζει?? Και εγώ σε αναζήτηση είμαι... Αλλά με βλέπω πιο εύκολα να τρέχω για κάρτα ήχου....

----------


## Thanos10

Περιμενε θα ανεβασω εναν μινι παλμογραφο με εχρωμη οθονη και δυνατοτητα αλλαγης χρωματος με μπαταρια με ευρος γυρω στα 500ΚΗΖ ισως φτασουμε και στον 1ΜΗΖ.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

ΧΑΧΑΧΑ

ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ!! DiY,ελπίζω ε? Πες μου και ότι δουλεύεις PIC και με θα με έχεις να κρέμομαι από τα posts σου!

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω τους pic εχω αρωστεια ολες οι κατασκευες μου ειναι με pic.
Αλλα αυτος θα ειναι με AVR ο παλμογραφος ειναι με μπαταρια απο κινητο ΝΟΚΙΑ η οθονη ειναι παλι απο κινητο ασε να το δεις πρωτα.
Φυσικα DIY.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Εγω τους pic εχω αρωστεια ολες οι κατασκευες μου ειναι με pic.
> Αλλα αυτος θα ειναι με AVR ο παλμογραφος ειναι με μπαταρια απο κινητο ΝΟΚΙΑ η οθονη ειναι παλι απο κινητο ασε να το δεις πρωτα.
> Φυσικα DIY.





Αυτόν λές? Εσύ τον έχεις φτιάξει?  :Drool:  :Drool:  :Drool:  :Drool: 

Πόσο πήγε €€€ το πρότζεκτ? Η οθόνη? Με PIC?

Sorry για τον καταιγισμό, αλλά είναι εντυπωσιακό!

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι εγω τον εχω φιαξει με πικ ειναι αυτο που σου ειπα ειναι διαφορετικο κοιτα μινι παλμογραφος εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47769

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Περιμένω πώς-κ-πώς να δημοσιεύσεις περαιτέρω πληροφορίες!! *ΕΥΓΕ ΤΗΑΝΟ, άξιος!!*

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Τελικά, WHIZ, τελείωσε η κατασκευή του παλμογράφου?? Τι λέει το κιτ της Seeed Studio??

----------


## cspetr

Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα
Σκεφτομαι να παραγγειλω κι εγω απο το seed  studio το μινι παλμογραφο κια θελω να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα 
Οσον αφορα shipping methods περα απο το DHL οι διαφορες των υπολοιπων ποιες ειναι?
(Αυτες ειναι οι διαθεσιμες επιλογες)
Available Shipping Methods        Rates                       Registered Air Parcel (Weight: 0.137 KG.
Delivery Time:  5-21 Days)                                                                        $4.68
Store Pickup (Walk In)                                                                                   $0.50                         
DHL Rates (Shipping to GR (1 x 140.00g))                        $33.00                        
Free Shipping Options (Free Shipping)                                     $0.00            

Οσοι παραγγειλατε απο εδω τι επιλεγατε?
Θα υπαρξει προβλημα με τελωνειο? 
Ειναι η πρωτη αγορα μεσω internet και γι αυτο ρωταω
Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## dal_kos

Το πρώτο είναι αποστολή με αεροπλάνο.
Το δεύτερο είναι να πας από εκεί να το παραλάβεις.
Το τρίτο όπως είπες και εσύ είναι το DHL.
Τώρα αυτό για τη δωρεάν αποστολή δε ξέρω τι είναι.
Το τελωνείο ελέγχει δειγματοληπτικά. Κάτι που εφαρμόζουν πολλοί είναι να δηλώνουν μικρότερη αξία απο την κανονική. [Κάτω από 20 δολάρια συνήθως]

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Και εγώ παρήγγγειλα από το SeeedStudio, στις 26 Νοεμβρίου 2009, και ακόμα να το παραλάβω με την "ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ"... Είχαν μια μεγάλη εθνική εορτή, με κλειστά τα ταχυδρομεία στην Κίνα για 8 μέρες, οπότε καθυστέρησε η αποστολή, αλλά αυτό καταντάει κοροιδία! Υπομονή και το περιμένω... Αν το βιάζεσαι, βάλε την απλή αποστολή (Available Shipping Methods        Rates                       Registered Air Parcel (Weight: 0.137 KG.
Delivery Time:  5-21 Days)                                                                        $4.6 :Cool:  που πρέπει να είναι με EMS.. Ούτε τελωνεία, ούτε τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής για μένα, που έχω γίνει σχεδόν πολίτης Κίνας!!

----------


## cspetr

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ Στεργιο.Θα βαλω απλη αποστολη.4,6$ ειναι περιπου ενας καφες.
Κατι τελευταιο. Ο ταχυδρομος αφηνει το πακετακι σπιτι μου η πρεπει να το παραλαβω απο το ταχυδρομειο?

----------


## lynx

το πακετο στο φερνει ο ταχυδρομος σπιτι σου..εκτος και αν εχει πολλα γραμματα να μοιρασει οποτε σου φερνει μονο την ιδοποιηση.

απο κινα σου ερχετε σε ενα μικρο χαρτινο κουτακι, εχω παρει 2 παλμογραφους και ενας 3ος που ερχεται τωρα επειδη εκαναν λαθος και μου ειπαν να τους τον επιστρεψω πισω, ομως τελικα θα τον αγορασει ενας φιλος μου!  :Lol:

----------


## weather1967

Λευτέρη τελικά πως τον βλεπεις απο θεμα αποτελεσματος και μετρησεων ?
Ακομα αναμενουμε φωτος επι το εργον  :Smile: .

----------


## lynx

μολις τον δω και εγω να δουλευει θα σας κανω ενα review!  :Lol: 

για οποιον τον παραγγειλει πιστευω καλυτερα θα ηταν να παρει τον ετοιμο γιατι οπως εχω πει σε παλιοτερο ποστ εχει αρκετη δουλεια και αν δεν κανω λαθος τα smd ειναι 0603 οποτε ισως εχουν μια σχετικη δυσκολια για καποιον που ισως δεν εχει συνηθισει να κολλαει τοσο μικρα smd.

----------


## beymakias

Καλησπερα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!ειδα τον παλμογραφο και μου αρεσε παρα πολυ αλλα δεν εχω κανει ποτε καμια αγορα απο το εξωτερικο..........θα μπορουσε καποιος που μενει στην αττικη να το παραγγειλει και να περασω απο το σπιτι του να το παρω???ξερω οτι ειναι χοντρο αυτο που λεω αλλα με ενδιαφερει........η οποιος μπορουσε να του πω τα στοιχεια μου και να μου κανει αυτος την παραγγελεια γιατι δεν γνωριζω δυστοιχος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!σας ευχαριστω :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## dal_kos

Καλησπέρα Αλέξανδρε,
Θα ήθελα να σε βοηθήσω, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα αυτη τη στιγμή. Βασικά αν ξέρεις αγγλικά, και έχεις πιστωτική[ή ακόμα καλύτερα χρεωστική] κάρτα, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολη διαδικασία. Απλά φτιάχνεις ένα λογαριασμό με τα στοιχεία σου από τη σελίδα Register, μετά κάνεις τη παραγγελία και επιλέγεις σαν τρόπο πληρωμής το paypal. Εκεί σου ανοίγει μια σελίδα με επιλογή στα αριστερά να βάλεις τα στοιχεία της κάρτας σου. Τα βάζεις, τα ελεγχεις, πατάς αποδοχή και μετά σου έρχεται επιβεβαίωση πως η παραγγελία σου ελήφθη.
Ελπίζω να μην ξέχασα κάτι. Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι λίγο γενικά, αλλά πιστεύω αν το ψάξεις λίγο, δε θα δυσκολευτείς να βγάλεις άκρη. 
Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## beymakias

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την καθοδηγηση σου αλλα δεν εχω πιστοτικη θα βγαλω αμα ειναι χρεωστικη και θα το ψαξω!!!!!!!!!!!και παλι ευχαριστω πολυ καλες γιορτες!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cspetr

Μπορεις να βγαλεις και προπληρωμενη καρτα
Ριξε μια ματια εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=285803

----------


## lynx

ειπα να κατσω να τελειωσω την κατασκευη για να σας πω και την γνωμη μου...ομως δυστυχως 
εκαψα/ηταν καμμενος ο ADC  :Unsure:  :Rolleyes: 

και χωρις ADC ο παλμογραφος δεν επικοινωνει με τον εξω κοσμο! στις παρακατω φωτογραφιες μπορειτε να τον δειτε πως ειναι τελειωμενος (και αποτελειωμενος...) χωρις το TLC5510I...

ξερει κανεις που μπορουμε να το βρουμε στην Ελλαδα?!

Υ.Γ αλλος ενας λογος που προτεινω τον ετοιμο...

----------


## Nemmesis

o darlas.gr πρεπει να το εχει...

----------


## weather1967

Λευτέρη παρε ενα τηλεφωνο τον Φανο να  ρωτησεις 2103848728
Και αν δεν το εχει κανεις παραγελλια και το φερνει απο εξωτερικο,αλλα πρεπει να πας απο το μαγαζι να δωσεις μια προκαταβολη πριν.

----------


## KOKAR

> ειπα να κατσω να τελειωσω την κατασκευη για να σας πω και την γνωμη μου...ομως δυστυχως 
> εκαψα/ηταν καμμενος ο ADC 
> 
> και χωρις ADC ο παλμογραφος δεν επικοινωνει με τον εξω κοσμο! στις παρακατω φωτογραφιες μπορειτε να τον δειτε πως ειναι τελειωμενος (και αποτελειωμενος...) χωρις το TLC5510I...
> 
> ξερει κανεις που μπορουμε να το βρουμε στην Ελλαδα?!
> 
> Υ.Γ αλλος ενας λογος που προτεινω τον ετοιμο...



είσαι 100% σίγουρος οτι το ADC έχει αποδημήσει σε τόπο χλοερό ???

----------


## ALAMAN

Πόσοι τρόποι πληρωμής υπάρχουν για την παραγγελεία?
Τα έξοδα αποστολής πόσο είναι?

----------


## lynx

> o darlas.gr πρεπει να το εχει...



ο darlas μπορω να πω ποτε δεν εχει σωσει την κατασταση...ουτε και τωρα θα την σωσει!!  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 

δεν εχω ξεχασει πριν μερικα χρονια την διαδικασια και το κοστος για κατι Sanyo polymer πυκνωτες που τοτε δεν ηξερα που αλλου να τους βρω.






> Λευτέρη παρε ενα τηλεφωνο τον Φανο να ρωτησεις 2103848728
> Και αν δεν το εχει κανεις παραγελλια και το φερνει απο εξωτερικο,αλλα πρεπει να πας απο το μαγαζι να δωσεις μια προκαταβολη πριν.



Δημητρη ο Φανος ειναι σχεδον συγουρο οτι δεν τα φερνει αυτα τα IC εκτος και αν τα εχει η farnell και του ζητησεις να τα παραγγειλει απο εκει, ομως το υλικο ειναι "No Longer Stocked". 






> είσαι 100% σίγουρος οτι το ADC έχει αποδημήσει σε τόπο χλοερό ???



οταν τελειωσα την κατασκευη και πηγα να την δοκιμασω δεν εκανε τιποτα μονο τα led αναβαν και παρατηρησα οτι ο adc εκαιγε! ομως δεν υπηρχε κανε βραχυκυκλωμα στην πλακετα και οτι υπολειμματα ειχαν μεινει απο φλαξ τα ειχα καθαρισει καλα...

μετρησα τα τεστ pads της τροφοδοσιας και αντι για 5V ηταν περιπου 2,80V οποτε εβγαλα το adc και επανηλθε η ταση στα 5V και πειρε μπρος ο παλμογραφος...

----------


## KOKAR

η περίπτωση να έχεις κολλήσει ανάποδα τον ADC παίζει ???

----------


## lynx

> η περίπτωση να έχεις κολλήσει ανάποδα τον ADC παίζει ???



δεν νομιζω...εκτος και αν τα γραμματα και τα χαρακτηριστικα πανω στο συγκεκριμενο ολοκληρωμενο εχουν τυπωθει αναποδα.

καλη χρονια φιλε KOKAR!

----------


## KOKAR

παιδιά, υπάρχει και στην ΕΥΡΩΠΗ χωρίς τον φόβο του τελωνείου !!
και μάλιστα και λίγο φθηνότερα...και σε 2 μερες στο σπίτι σας !!
http://www.watterott.com/Analyzer-DSO

υ.γ
τωρα που δεν υπάρχει ο φόβος τελωνείου κάνουμε καμιά ομαδική αγορά ???

----------


## moutoulos

> υ.γ
> τωρα που δεν υπάρχει ο φόβος τελωνείου κάνουμε καμιά ομαδική αγορά ???




Απ ότι βλέπω Κώστα, είτε 1 τεμάχιο πάρεις, είτε 10 τεμάχια, τα μεταφορικά είναι 10ε.

Εγώ είμαι μέσα ...

----------


## KOKAR

και η λίστα έχει ως εξής....

1. moutoulos
2. kokar

----------


## KOKAR

βέβαια υπάρχει και αυτό !!  :Wink: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UNI-T-ut-81b-O...item23045cbb8f

----------


## fuzz

για ποιο απ ολα μιλαμε?
με τα SMD κολλημενα ??

----------


## KOKAR

> για ποιο απ ολα μιλαμε?
> με τα SMD κολλημενα ??




ναι, για μένα είναι ότι πρέπει ( πρεσβύωπας βλέπεις... )

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> παιδιά, υπάρχει και στην ΕΥΡΩΠΗ χωρίς τον φόβο του τελωνείου !!
> και μάλιστα και λίγο φθηνότερα...και σε 2 μερες στο σπίτι σας !!
> http://www.watterott.com/Analyzer-DSO
> 
> υ.γ
> τωρα που δεν υπάρχει ο φόβος τελωνείου κάνουμε καμιά ομαδική αγορά ???



ΕΥΓΕ Κώστα! Πάρα πολύ καλά νέα αυτά, ευχαριστούμε για το postάρισμα!!

----------


## KOKAR

όπως είπε και ο Γρηγόρης τα μεταφορικά είναι τα ίδια είτε παραγγείλει
κάποιος 1 κομμάτι είτε 10 
αν λοιπόν μαζευτούμε 10 άτομα τα μεταφορικά θα μας έρθουν 1 ευρώ
το άτομο και συνολικά ο παλμογράφος θα μας στοιχίσει 34,95+1= *35,95 ευρώ!!!


*

----------


## lynx

> βέβαια υπάρχει και αυτό !! 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UNI-T-ut-81b-O...item23045cbb8f



 
 το οποιο τα σπαει...ετσι?

----------


## KOKAR

ε έχει και μια διαφορά στην τιμή .... :Rolleyes:

----------


## moutoulos

> ε έχει και μια διαφορά στην τιμή ....



Κατα 90ε πιο ακριβό. Πιστεύω για 37ε (το μικρό) αν μαζευτούμε καμιά 5αριά άτομα, είναι Οκ.
Σε σχέση πάντα με την τιμή του ...

----------


## blueriver

> Κατα 90ε πιο ακριβό. Πιστεύω για 37ε (το μικρό) αν μαζευτούμε καμιά 5αριά άτομα, είναι Οκ.
> Σε σχέση πάντα με την τιμή του ...



Εγώ πάντος είμαι μέσα γιά το έτοιμο μέ τα 125 ευρώ, το λινκ πού έστειλε ο Κόκαρος

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UNI-T-ut-81b-O...item23045cbb8f

90 ευρώ δέν πιστεύω νά είναι και κανα μεγάλο ποσόν διαφορά ? Και ειναι και 10 mhz το έτοιμο.Και εχει και κουτι και..και..και.
Αν κάνετε καμμιά ομαδική για τό έτοιμο είμαι μέσα.

----------


## KOKAR

επειδή δεν βλέπω "κίνηση" για την ομαδική παραγγελία αποσύρω το ενδιαφέρον μου .....

----------


## blueriver

> επειδή δεν βλέπω "κίνηση" για την ομαδική παραγγελία αποσύρω το ενδιαφέρον μου .....



Bάστα βρε μουρλέ περίμενε,αμμέσως έκανες απόσυρση  :Lol: ,ο περισσότερος κόσμος λείπη λόγο γιορτών,και μπορεί να μην το ειδε ακομα.
Πάντος σκέψου γιά ομαδική το άλλο πού έστειλες,από e-bay

----------


## moutoulos

> επειδή δεν βλέπω "κίνηση" για την ομαδική παραγγελία αποσύρω το ενδιαφέρον μου .....




Ε τότε το αποσύρω και εγώ, δεν βλέπω και εγώ ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## KOKAR

τελικά μαζευτήκαμε 7 άτομα απο την δουλειά και ένας ο Γρηγόρης και παραγγείλαμε τον μίνι παλμογράφο.

----------


## blueriver

Λογικά έπρεπε να περιμένεις λιγο ακόμα κοκαρ,απο Πεμπτη θα μαζευτουν και πολλά μέλη πού λείπουν σε διακοπες ,και μπορει να ενδιαφερόντουσαν.
Βιάστηκες κατά τήν γνώμη μου.

----------


## KOKAR

από μέρα σε μέρα περιμένω τον παλμογράφο
  μαζευτήκαμε 8 άτομα και έγινε ομαδική παραγγελία και έτσι 
τα μεταφορικά θα μας έρθουν 1,25 ευρώ
( μέχρι 10 κιλά είναι 10 ευρώ τα μεταφορικά )
θα έχετε τις εντυπώσεις μου όταν το παραλάβω...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Μπράβο σου Κώστα, πολύ καλή κίνηση! Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω την παραγγελία από SeeedStudio!....

----------


## KOKAR

η παραγγελία έγινε στις 6/1 και θα το έχω στις 13/1 ( βάση tracking number UPS )

----------


## KOKAR

σήμερα παρέλαβα το κιτ.....
με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα έχετε νέα μου  :Cool:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> η παραγγελία έγινε στις 6/1 και θα το έχω στις 13/1 ( βάση tracking number UPS )



Μπράβο ακρίβεια! Βέβαια, ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις.. Εγώ διάλεξα το "Free Post" κ έκανε 9 εβδομάδες!!! (ήταν κλειστοί 2 εβδομάδες για χριστούγεννα όμως..)

----------


## KOKAR

επειδή ο ένας άλλαξε γνώμη περισσεύει ενας παλμογράφος.
εαν ενδιαφερεται κανενας (η τιμη του ειναι 36,2 ευρω συμπεριλαμβανομένου
των μεταφορικών ) ας με ενημερώσει με ΡΜ

----------


## jimz

Κώστα σου έχω στείλει και πμ


 τον πρόλαβα??

----------


## KOKAR

ναι, είναι δικό σου.....

----------


## Mihos

Ει!!! Κι εγώ τον θέλω :Wub: !!! Τώρα πάει τον χάσαμε :Drool: ;;;; Γιατί το αποσήρατε ρε παιδιά; Εγώ τώρα είδα το θέμα :Sad: .

Edit: Κώστα, να μη δούμε μήπως το θέλει και κανένας άλλος (όπως εγώ) και να κάνεις κλήρωση; Εκτός και αν διαφωνεί ο Jimz...

----------


## KOKAR

το βλέπω χλωμό γιατί μου έστειλε ΡΜ , έκανε και ποστ αλλά ας περιμένουμε
 να δούμε τι θα πει και ο ίδιος....

----------


## Mihos

ΟΚ... Ας περιμένουμε λίγο...

----------


## Thanos10

Αφου υπαρχει ενδιαφερον γιατι να μην γινει μια νεα παραγγελια.
Οπως καναμε και με τις οθονες.

----------


## jimz

ok, ας γίνει κλήρωση ....

----------


## weather1967

> ok, ας γίνει κλήρωση ....



Μπραβο βρε συνωνόματε,αν και ήσουν πρώτος καί τόν δικαιούσε λογικά,αφηνεις πιθανοτητες σε υπολοιπους φιλους,καλώς ήρθες κιόλας στο forum.
Αυτό σε τιμά . :Wink:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Κρίμα θα είναι να τον χάσει το παιδί πάντως.. Καλωσόρισες Δημήτρη!

----------


## Mihos

Παιδιά εννοείται ότι ο Δημήτρης τον δικαιούται... Και προσωπικά τον ευχαριστώ για τη κίνηση. Εγώ έλεγα να γίνει η κλήρωση μόνο αν το θέλουν κι άλλοι (που μπορεί να μην έτυχε να μπουν στο forum τη σωστή στιγμή)... Αν είμαι ο μόνος ενδιαφερόμενος δεν το συζητώ... Θα τον πάρει ο Δημήτρης!

----------


## KOKAR

> Παιδιά εννοείται ότι ο Δημήτρης τον δικαιούται... Και προσωπικά τον ευχαριστώ για τη κίνηση. Εγώ έλεγα να γίνει η κλήρωση μόνο αν το θέλουν κι άλλοι (που μπορεί να μην έτυχε να μπουν στο forum τη σωστή στιγμή)... *Αν είμαι ο μόνος ενδιαφερόμενος δεν το συζητώ... Θα τον πάρει ο Δημήτρης!*



οκ τότε τον παλμογράφο θα τον πάρει ο Δημήτρης

----------


## KOKAR

ακόμα δεν τον πήρα και βρήκα δυο πραγματάκια που θέλω να του κάνω....

α) ο φωτισμός του LCD είναι συνέχεια ΟΝ κάτι που αυξάνει την κατανάλωση
και επειδή σκέφτομαι να τον δουλέψω με μπαταρίες αυτό δεν είναι καλό...
για αυτό θα αφαιρέσω την αντίσταση R23 η οποία είναι 0Ωμ και θα βάλω
ένα διακόπτη on - off, μπορεί αν βρω ποτενσιόμετρο 100Ωμ με διακόπτη να βάλω αυτό...

β) επειδή όπως είπα θα το δουλέψω με μπαταρίες θα προσθέσω και ένα 
κύκλωμα που θα   επιτηρεί την μπαταρία και όταν αυτή πέσει κάτω από
ένα όριο να μου ανάβει ένα LED χαμηλής κατανάλωσης

αυτά προς το παρών, έπεται συνέχεια !

----------


## jimz

ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα

Κώστα θα μιλήσουμε ...

αυτό με τα Led και τις μπαταρίες πολύ μου άρεσε  :Drool:

----------


## Thanos10

Λοιπον εχω ενα κυκλωματακι που θα σου κανει ειναι με ενα 555 που παραγει μια συχνοτητα και αναβοσβηνει τον φωτισμο της οθονης χωρις να το καταλαβαινει το ματι με τον τροπο αυτο πεφτει η καταναλωση ποιο κατω απο το μισο ειναι οτι πρεπει.

----------


## KOKAR

PWM ..........

----------


## Thanos10

Θα το βρω και θα σου το ανεβασω δεν θυμαμαι καλα να σου πω λεπτομεριες, παντος κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια ειναι δοκιμασμενο.

----------


## KOKAR

step 3....
λέω να δοκιμάσω και μια μεγαλύτερη LCD άλλα αυτό μπορεί να πάρει λίγο καιρό....

----------


## lynx

τα δοκιμασες ολα δουλευουν καλα?

εγω δεν καταφερα να βγαλω ακρη και τα εστειλα πισω...

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν δουλευε ειχε προβλημα.

----------


## KOKAR

> τα δοκιμασες ολα δουλευουν καλα?
> 
> εγω δεν καταφερα να βγαλω ακρη και τα εστειλα πισω...



μέχρι τώρα έχω φτιάξει και δοκιμάσει 3 και αύριο ελπίζω να είναι το
τελευταίο.....

----------


## KOKAR

βλέποντας το σχέδιο του παλμογράφου από *εδώ* βλέπω ότι η αντισταση R23
για το backlight του LCD είναι 0Ωμ αρα της δινει +5ν....
αλλά απο το *PDF του LCD* βλεπω οτι το backlight εχει τα παρακάτω specs
Forward Voltage min=4.0v  typ=4.2v  max=4.4v  If = 120 mA
άρα ο ΚΙΝΕΖΟΣ δίνει παραπάνω τάση στο backlight.......
άρα η αντίσταση R23 πρέπει να αλλαχθεί...

----------


## lynx

> Δεν δουλευε ειχε προβλημα.



θανο πειρες και εσυ?

@KOKAR μηπως για να φωτιζει πιο καλα? εκει περα ολα overclocked ηταν...
ο atmega δουλευε με κρυσταλλο στα 20 MHz.

----------


## KOKAR

κοίτα να δεις, από την στιγμή που το PDF λέει ΜΑΧ 4.4ν είναι 
π@π@ρι@ να του δίνεις 5ν γιατί θα την πάρεις γρήγορα στο χέρι !!!

υ.γ1
Ποτενσιόμετρο με διακόπτη και σε χαμηλή τιμή δεν βρήκα όποτε έβαλα στην
   θέση της R23 μια αντίσταση 47Ωμ και τώρα η τάση είναι 4ν

υ.γ2
δούλεψαν 4 στα 4 που έφτιαξα ευτυχώς τα υπόλοιπα θα τα φτιάξουν μόνοι τους....

----------


## KOKAR

λοιπόν, στο 5 που έφτιαξα εχει τα συμπτώματα του Whiz....
ακούγετε ένας θόρυβος και το TLC5510 τσουρουφλαει !!!
σημειωτέων δε ότι τα SMD ήταν ήδη κολλημένα !!  :Cursing:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Κινέζοι λέμε!! Εμένα ήρθε, όλα καλά! (Το ασυναρμολόγητο το πούλησα, ξαναπαρήγγειλα συναρμολογημένο έτοιμο κιτ, το οποίο λειτουργεί κανονικά!)

----------


## KOKAR

βρήκα τα TLC5510I και παράγγειλα 2 κομμάτια.....
αύριο θα τα έχω στα χέρια μου...
  καλά δεν έκανα Whiz  ??  :Wink:

----------


## lynx

με εκανες να νιωσω καλυτερα, οτι ισως τελικα δεν τα εκαψα εγω!   :Unsure: 
ομως adc απο που βρηκες??

----------


## KOKAR

το θέμα δεν είναι που βρήκα, το θέμα είναι ότι έχω και ένα για σένα
αν το θέλεις φυσικά....

----------


## Thanos10

> θανο πειρες και εσυ?
> 
> @KOKAR μηπως για να φωτιζει πιο καλα? εκει περα ολα overclocked ηταν...
> ο atmega δουλευε με κρυσταλλο στα 20 MHz.



 Eγω οχι δεν πηρα.

----------


## KOKAR

το κύκλωμα της επιτήρησης της τάσης της μπαταρίας είναι το παρακάτω



το ποτενσιόμετρο το ρυθμίζουμε έτσι ώστε όταν η τάση των μπαταριών πέσει 
στα 7,5ν να μας ανάψει το LED.

οι μπαταρίες που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν είναι από ένα παλιό φορητό
και είναι οι παρακάτω

http://www.tradingpie.com/sony-sf-us...r-p-66364.html

----------


## lynx

> το θέμα δεν είναι που βρήκα, το θέμα είναι ότι έχω και ένα για σένα αν το θέλεις φυσικά....



οχ... σε ευχαριστω πολυ που με σκευτικες! το ψιλοκαταβα με το που διαβασα "καλά δεν έκανα Whiz?  :Wink: " ομως ειπα δεν μπορει να μιας και θα προσεξες σε προιγουμενο μου ποστ οτι τα εχω στειλει και τα δυο πισω..  :Crying:

----------


## KOKAR

.....αυτό μου είχε διαφύγει  :W00t: !!

----------


## Thanos10

> λοιπόν, στο 5 που έφτιαξα εχει τα συμπτώματα του Whiz....
> ακούγετε ένας θόρυβος και το TLC5510 τσουρουφλαει !!!
> σημειωτέων δε ότι τα SMD ήταν ήδη κολλημένα !!



 Μηπως εχουν κανει καποιο λαθος στα υλικα?

----------


## lynx

δεν πειραζει Κωστα! η κινηση μετραει...

και ετσι οπως ειναι η κατασταση καλα εκανες και πειρες δυο να μην σου πω να επερνες ολοκληρo reel υπαρχει ενα στην ακρη!  :Rolleyes:  :Unsure:

----------


## KOKAR

> Μηπως εχουν κανει καποιο λαθος στα υλικα?



Θάνο τα υλικά είναι οκ
ο θόρυβος βασικά ακούγετε απο το πηνίο που έχει για να βγάλει την 
αρνητική τάση για το LCD
μόλις ξεκόλλησα το TLC ο θόρυβος έφυγε και το LCD άναψε αλλά
δεν ειχε πλέον επικοινωνία με τον έξω κόσμο....
Αύριο που θα τα πάρω θα δούμε αν είναι μόνο αυτό το πρόβλημα

----------


## lynx

ισως να ενημερωνες και τους κινεζους?! τωρα βεβαια τι να τους πεις..  :Unsure: 

παντος αναλογα που θα εξελιχθει το πραγμα αν βαλω στα χερια μου αλλο DSO και εχεις διαθεσιμο ακομα το TLC5510I ισως το κανονισουμε να στο αγορασω να το εχω εγω στη ακρη να υπαρχει.

----------


## KOKAR

Μα εγώ δεν μίλησα για πώληση του TLC ......

----------


## Thanos10

> Θάνο τα υλικά είναι οκ
> ο θόρυβος βασικά ακούγετε απο το πηνίο που έχει για να βγάλει την 
> αρνητική τάση για το LCD
> μόλις ξεκόλλησα το TLC ο θόρυβος έφυγε και το LCD άναψε αλλά
> δεν ειχε πλέον επικοινωνία με τον έξω κόσμο....
> Αύριο που θα τα πάρω θα δούμε αν είναι μόνο αυτό το πρόβλημα



  Για το ΝΕ5532 θες να πεις.

----------


## kitMAN

Κώστα; Δεν μας λες που το βρήκες το TLC και πόσο το πείρες;

----------


## KOKAR

Θάνο που κολλάει το ΝΕ5532 ???

----------


## KOKAR

> Κώστα; Δεν μας λες που το βρήκες το TLC και πόσο το πείρες;



Ευτυχως δείγμα από ένα φίλο που έχει τα "κονε".....
για δες πόσο το έχει η digikey.....  :Drool: 

http://search.digikey.com/scripts/Dk...=296-2939-5-ND

----------


## KOKAR

το chip αλλάχτηκε και ο παλμογράφος δουλεύει κανονικά

υ.γ
Whiz Βιάστηκες να τα στείλεις.....

----------


## Thanos10

Το IC το εχει ο darlas http://www.darlas.gr/comersus/store/...dProduct=55207
Kωστα το σχεδιο που ανεβασες ειναι του παλμογραφου?
εκει ειδα το 5532.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Μήπως υπάρχει κανένα τοπογραφικό του παλμογράφου, για να βρούμε και εμείς την ριμάδα την R23, να την ρυθμίσουμε για 4.4V, μην την κάψουμε την οθόνη?

*CHINA FOR THE WIN!*

----------


## KOKAR

παρε...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ευχαριστώ φανταστικέ Κώστα!!

----------


## KOKAR

με κάνεις και  :Blush: ......Rastaman !!

----------


## Thanos10

Τελικα ειναι το σχεδιο του παλμογραφου αυτο που ανεβασες.

----------


## KOKAR

αυτό που ανέβασα ειναι το τοπογραφικό των εξαρτημάτων.
Εσύ για ποιο λες?

----------


## Thanos10

Για αυτο εδω λεω.

----------


## KOKAR

ναι Θάνο αυτό ειναι και το κατέβασα απο το site του κινεζου !
Που μπερδεύτηκες ???

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν μπερδευτικα απλα ειπα οτι η αρνητικη ταση ειναι για το ΝΕ5532.

----------


## Thanos10

Το ΗΕΧ μπορεις να το αντιγραψεις απο το μ.ε η ειναι κλειδωμενο.

----------


## KOKAR

και το LCD παίρνει  αρνητική τάση pin 18.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Το ΗΕΧ μπορεις να το αντιγραψεις απο το μ.ε η ειναι κλειδωμενο.



Αφού στο site δίνει και το updated firmware, γιατί να το αντιγράψεις από τον μΕ, και να μην το κατεβάσεις από το internet?

http://jyetech.com/en/default.html , τομέας *FIRMWARE*

----------


## KOKAR

σωστός ο Στέργιος !!

----------


## Thanos10

Συνηθως αυτοι που πουλουν κατι σε κιτ δεν βαζουν το ΗΕΧ ελευθερο γιαυτο το ειπα γιατι την εχουν πατησει πολλοι.

----------


## KOKAR

παντως ο κινεζος δεινει και τον Bootloader file και το EEPROM file.

----------


## KOKAR

παρακάτω φαίνεται η πλακέτα χωρίς το DAC......


και το κύκλωμα της επιτήρησης της τάσης...

----------


## lynx

γνωριμη η φωτογραφια χωρις το adc...   :Sad:  :Rolleyes: 

αν μου επιτρεπεις... θα σου κολλησω εγω το καινουργιο TLC5510!!! 

ooops! :Hammer:

----------


## KOKAR

Λευτερη, με καμινετο το "εψησες" ???

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Τελικά αυτός ο DAC έχει γίνει ο 13ος άθλος του Ηρακλή....

----------


## Thanos10

Λευτερη αυτο εχει αλλαξει χρωμα το εψησες κανονικα που να δουλεψει, και δεν ειναι και στην θεση του.

----------


## lynx

> Λευτερη, με καμινετο το "εψησες" ???



με photoshop!  :Lol:

----------


## moutoulos

Ότι έχει σχέση με την κατασκευή του όλου Project, η συζήτηση μεταφέρθηκε 
στην ενότητα "Παρουσίαση Κατασκευών". Με την "ανοχή" του "δημιουργού" του βέβαια.

Οτιδήποτε άλλο (σχετικό με τον μίνι παλμογράφο) συνεχίζετε στο παρών thread.

----------


## lynx

> υ.γ
> Whiz Βιάστηκες να τα στείλεις.....



τι να εκανα? 2 TLC ηταν failed...  :Unsure:  :Unsure: 







> και το κύκλωμα της επιτήρησης της τάσης...



 
Κωστα αυτο ειναι το κυκλωμα που εφτιαξες??

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/test/019/index.html

ρελε δεν υπαρχει πουθενα στην κατασκευη σου?

----------


## KOKAR

*εδώ* είναι αυτό που έφτιαξα για τον έλεγχο της τάσης

----------


## weather1967

Κώστα να σε ρωτησω κατι,το συνολο των δυο μπαταριων λιθιου νορμαλ ειναι 7,5 volt ,πληρως φορτισμενες μπορει να πανε και 8 volt ,μηπως τον επιτηρητή τον εχεις σε ψηλα επιπεδα να αναβει το led (7.5 v) ,υποθετω οτι θα αναβει το led σε πολυ συντομα τακτα διαστηματα,για batt-low.

----------


## KOKAR

οι μπαταρίες φουλ φορτισμένες είναι 4 και κατι ψιλά
και παρόλο που δεν είναι στα καλύτερα τους κράτησαν μιάμιση ώρα
μέχρι να ανάψει το led , δηλαδή όταν η τάση έπεσε στα 7,5ν.

----------


## lynx

> *εδώ* είναι αυτό που έφτιαξα για τον έλεγχο της τάσης



 
sorry δεν το ειχα δει αυτο το ποστ... ειδες και στη αλλη ερωτηση σου απαντησα αργοπορημενα γιατι την ανακαλυψα διαβαζοντας παλιοτερα ποστς και ειδα οτι δεν σου ειχα απαντησει!  :Smile:

----------


## cspetr

Καλησπερα. Σημερα πηρα κι εγω τον παλμογραφο. Ανοιγοντας τον ομως βρεθηκα προ εκπληξεως επειδη ο ανταπτορας AC/DC δεν εκανε για την πριζα. Ηταν οπως αυτος http://img.alibaba.com/photo/1042266...DC_Adapter.jpg
Διαβαζοντας τις οδηγιες μου δημιουργηθηκε η εξης απορια: Αφου στο specification γραφει οτι Power supply current  <280mA  γιατι ο ανταπτορας βγαζει 1000mA?
Θα υπαρξει προβλημα?
Επισης διαβασα παραπανω για το προβλημα που υπαρχει με την LCD. Ειμαι αρκετα αρχαριος στα ηλεκτρονικα (απο το Σεπτεμβρη περιπου αρχισα να ασχολουμαι...)και  χωρις πειρα στις κολλησεις, αρα δε μπορω να επεμβω οπως ο KOKAR .Υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω για να μην εχω προβλημα?

----------


## lynx

οχι δεν εχεις προβλημα που βγαζει 1Α ισα ισα ειναι και καλυτερα! ομως μην
περιμενεις οτι οντως σου βγαζει τοσο...

υπαρχει ανταπτορ για αυτη την υποδοχη που εχει ο μετασχηματιστης σου

τι προβλημα υπαρχει με την LCD?

----------


## cspetr

> τι προβλημα υπαρχει με την LCD?



Απ οτι καταλαβα τροφοδοτειται με παραπανω ταση απ οσο χρειαζεται και πρεπει να αλλαχτει η αντισταση R23 για να μη καει η LCD.

----------


## lynx

> Απ οτι καταλαβα τροφοδοτειται με παραπανω ταση απ οσο χρειαζεται και πρεπει να αλλαχτει η αντισταση R23 για να μη καει η LCD.



δεν εχει να κανει με ολοκληρη την LCD εχει να κανει με το backlight της LCD και δεν ειναι τοσο οτι θα το καψεις απλα ισως μειωνεις την διαρκεια ζωης του φωτισμου.

θα τους στειλω e-mail να τους το αναφερω να δω τι θα πουν ...αν δεν εχει προβλημα ο Κωστας, μιας και θελω να ρωτησω και τι εγινε με τα DSO που τους επεστρεψα.

----------


## cspetr

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για τη διευκρινιση.

----------


## KOKAR

Τι πρόβλημα να έχω βρε Λευτέρη ?
ισα ισα που ειμαι και εγω περίεργος να δω το τι θα σου απαντήσουν !
άλλωστε απο το site τους είναι το PDF του LCD καθώς και το
σχηματικό..

----------


## KOKAR

> Καλησπερα. Σημερα πηρα κι εγω τον παλμογραφο. Ανοιγοντας τον ομως βρεθηκα προ εκπληξεως επειδη ο ανταπτορας AC/DC δεν εκανε για την πριζα. Ηταν οπως αυτος http://img.alibaba.com/photo/1042266...DC_Adapter.jpg
> Διαβαζοντας τις οδηγιες μου δημιουργηθηκε η εξης απορια: Αφου στο specification γραφει οτι Power supply current  <280mA  γιατι ο ανταπτορας βγαζει 1000mA?
> Θα υπαρξει προβλημα?
> Επισης διαβασα παραπανω για το προβλημα που υπαρχει με την LCD. Ειμαι αρκετα αρχαριος στα ηλεκτρονικα (απο το Σεπτεμβρη περιπου αρχισα να ασχολουμαι...)και  χωρις πειρα στις κολλησεις, αρα δε μπορω να επεμβω οπως ο KOKAR .Υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω για να μην εχω προβλημα?



ελπίζω να τον έχεις πάρει μονταρισμένο, γιατί η κατασκευή αυτή δεν
θα την συνιστούσα σε κάποιον που μόλις έχει ξεκινήσει...

----------


## lynx

> Τι πρόβλημα να έχω βρε Λευτέρη ?
> ισα ισα που ειμαι και εγω περίεργος να δω το τι θα σου απαντήσουν !
> άλλωστε απο το site τους είναι το PDF του LCD καθώς και το
> σχηματικό..



Εσυ το βρηκες προτος, εγω το εμαθα απο εσενα.. θες να πιστωθω την παρατηρητικοτητα σου?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KOKAR

σωπα ρε, τι λες τώρα κανε παιχνίδι και πες μας την απάντηση τους !

----------


## lynx

> σωπα ρε, τι λες τώρα κανε παιχνίδι και πες μας την απάντηση τους !



εγινε ηδη!  :Cool:  περιμενουμε απαντηση...

----------


## cspetr

> ελπίζω να τον έχεις πάρει μονταρισμένο, γιατί η κατασκευή αυτή δεν
> θα την συνιστούσα σε κάποιον που μόλις έχει ξεκινήσει...



Ναι μονταρισμενο τον πηρα. Δε σκεφτηκα ομως να παραγγειλω και ανταπτορα να μην εχω προβλημα με τις πριζες.Νομιζα μονο στην Αγγλια ειναι διαφορετικες

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Πέτρο,
διάβασε την ετικέτα που υπάρχει πάνω στον αντάπτορα. 
ΑΝ γράφει κάτι σαν και αυτό: INPUT 220~110 V, 50~60 Hz, 
είσαι OK με ένα απλό φις μπροστά από τον μετασχηματιστή σου...

----------


## KOKAR

από το λινκ που έδωσε για το τροφοδοτικό φαίνεται η παρακάτω φώτο
που δείχνει οτι είναι 5ν...

----------


## cspetr

> Πέτρο,
> διάβασε την ετικέτα που υπάρχει πάνω στον αντάπτορα. 
> ΑΝ γράφει κάτι σαν και αυτό: INPUT 220~110 V, 50~60 Hz, 
> είσαι OK με ένα απλό φις μπροστά από τον μετασχηματιστή σου...



Η ετικετα του ανταπτορα γραφει απο 100 - 240 VAC   50/60 Hz
Ακολουθησα τη συμβουλη σου και μολις χτυπησα ενα φις οπως της φωτογραφιας απο ebay και περιμενω...
Σ ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## cspetr

> από το λινκ που έδωσε για το τροφοδοτικό φαίνεται η παρακάτω φώτο
> που δείχνει οτι είναι 5ν...



  Το λινκ το εδωσα για να σας δειξω πως ειναι το τροφοδοτικο μπροστα (δηλαδη δεν εχει  κυλινδρικες επαφες αλλα ειναι σαν λαμακια) και δεν ταιριαζει στις πριζες του σπιτιου. Δεν βρηκα φωτο σαν αυτο που μ εστειλαν.(Λαθος μου που δε το διευκρινισα)

----------


## Xarry

> Το λινκ το εδωσα για να σας δειξω πως ειναι το τροφοδοτικο μπροστα (δηλαδη δεν εχει  κυλινδρικες επαφες αλλα ειναι σαν λαμακια) και δεν ταιριαζει στις πριζες του σπιτιου. Δεν βρηκα φωτο σαν αυτο που μ εστειλαν.(Λαθος μου που δε το διευκρινισα)



Δεν ειναι προβλημα οι επαφες υπαρχουν μετατροπεις.

----------


## KOKAR

συμφωνώ και μάλιστα έχουν και πάμφθηνα....

----------


## lynx

παιδια θα σας απογοητευσω...  :Unsure:  σχετικα με το ερωτημα δεν πειρα καμοια απαντηση! μου απαντησαν
μονο για τα DSO που τους επεστρεψα.

τους εστειλα και δευτερο e-mail ομως αυτην την φορα μαλλον αδιαφορησαν εντελως...

Κωστα δεν εχεις απλα δικιο, νομιζω εχεις βαρβατο δικιο! τα regulator δεν 
ειναι και αυτα τελεια υλικα... και πολλες φορες σταθεροποιουν και παραπανω, οποτε 
σε καποιες περιπτωσεις ισως να ταλαιπωρειται ακομα περισοτερο το backlight  :Rolleyes: 


βεβαια δεν ξερω αν ισχει το max που λεει το datasheet για το backlight.

----------


## lynx

λοιπον θελω την βοηθεια σας/αποψη σας...

μου εστειλαν μηνυμα οτι επισκευασαν το DSO, συγκεκριμενα λενε οτι
εκαναν resoldering τα υλικα γυρω απο το TLC5510 και τωρα δουλευει...
και με ρωτανε τι θελω να κανουν περαπερα...

λιγο καπως μου φενεται η απαντηση τους... ο adc κυριολεκτικα ζεματαγε! 
αυτοι απλος περασαν τις κολλησεις και ολα ειναι φυσιολογικα?!  :Unsure:

----------


## KOKAR

εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι επειδή τον είχες πάρει με κολλημένα τα smd 
κάλυψαν την π@π@ρι@ τους.....

----------


## lynx

> εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι επειδή τον είχες πάρει με κολλημένα τα smd 
> κάλυψαν την π@π@ρι@ τους.....



 
δεν τον ειχα παρει με κολλημενα τα smd... αν δεις μερικες σελιδες πισω
μονο ο μC και 2 πυκνωτες ηταν κολλημενοι...

----------


## KOKAR

μάλλον με "πρόδωσαν" τα κουρασμένα και γέρικα μάτια μου......και δεν το είδα ! :Rolleyes: 
τώρα για την επισκευή που σου έκαναν ζήτησαν χρήματα και αν ναι πόσα???

----------


## blueriver

Δηλαδή ότι το ADC ζεμάταγε και μαλλον ειχε πάει σέ τόπο χλοερό ,και οι Chinesse απλά τό κόλλησαν πιό επαγελματικά καί όμορφα,αλλα το θεμα ειναι μηπως ειναι ενα ομορφο κολλημένο αλλά καλοψημενο σε μπάρμπεκιου ADC ?

----------


## blueriver

Λευτέρη απλά ρωτησε τους :To δοκιμάσατε το υπάρχων ADC σέ καποιο αλλο έτοιμο κύκλωμα και δουλευε ? η μου το αντικαταστήσατε ? 
Απο εκει και περα ειναι λιγο ρίσκο,αλλα δεν νομιζω να θελουν να αμαυρωθεί η εταιρια τους,απο οτι ειδα το δεχτηκαν πισω και ολα τα σχετικά.
Και εφόσον έχεις και τον Κώτσο που το έφτιαξε και το σινιάρισε ωραια ,θα σε βοηθήση να το τελειοποιήσεις και εσύ ,στην εσχατη ανάγκη.

----------


## lynx

> μάλλον με "πρόδωσαν" τα κουρασμένα και γέρικα μάτια μου......και δεν το είδα !
> τώρα για την επισκευή που σου έκαναν ζήτησαν χρήματα και αν ναι πόσα???



 
δεν εχω κανονισει ακομα... ομως εφοσον μου λενε οτι εκαναν μονο ενα resoldering τα γυρω υλικα, τι λεφτα να ζητησουν περα απο τα μεταφορικα? ($3.60) 

παντος δεν ξερω, δεν νομιζω να ισχυει αυτο που λενε... εφοσον οταν ξεκολλησα το adc ο παλμογραφος δουλεψε και στις μετρησεις που πειρα απο το κυκλωμα δεν παρατηρησα καποιο προβλημα! ενω οταν ηταν πανω δεν
δουλευε τιποτα παντου οι τασεις ηταν χαλια και η εξοδος απο το regulator επεφτε στα 2.80V

----------


## lynx

> Δηλαδή ότι το ADC ζεμάταγε και μαλλον ειχε πάει σέ τόπο χλοερό ,και οι Chinesse απλά τό κόλλησαν πιό επαγελματικά καί όμορφα,αλλα το θεμα ειναι μηπως ειναι ενα ομορφο κολλημένο αλλά καλοψημενο σε μπάρμπεκιου ADC ?



 
και εγω μαγκιορικα και με μαεστρια το ειχα κολλησει...ας ειναι καλα ο sigmacom (Στελιος) που με ειχε βαλει στο κοσμο των smd με ενα καρτακι ηχου (PCM2702) πριν καλα καλα μαθω να πιανω κολλητηρι στο χερι!  :Biggrin:

----------


## gkaltsid

εκανα τη βλακεια και τον πηρα χωρις κολημενα τα SMT.
εχω βγαλει τα ματια μου να τα κολαω. πιστευω σε καμαια βδομαδα να το τελειωσω.........

----------


## gkaltsid

τελικα το εφτιαξα χωρις κανενα προβλημα και λειτουργει κανονικα.
ουτε θορυβος ουτε τπτ

----------


## KOKAR

αφού κατάφερες να κολλήσεις τα smd μπράβο σου !
εγώ καλά καλά δεν τα έβλεπα !

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Τελικά πόση ώρα κρατάει η 9ν μπαταρία?
Μήπως θα πρέπει να προτιμήσουμε τις 6 * 1.5ν (ΑΑ)?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Σχεδιάζω αυτήν την στιγμή ένα κουτί για τον παλμογράφο αυτό, φτιαγμένο από μαύρο plexiglas.

Το κουτί θα περικλείει ολόκληρο τον παλμογράφο από όλες τις μεριές, εκτός από την πλευρά της οθόνης. Κύριος στόχος του θα είναι να προστατεύει το κιτ και να χωράει μέσα του μια 9ν μπαταρία για την τροφοδοσία του παλμογράφου. Θα έχει εξόδους για το RCA probe του, εξόδους για σύνδεση RS232 με ΗΥ καθώς και plug για το βύσμα της DC τροφοδοσίας, σε περίπτωση που χρειάζεται να το τροφοδοτήσουμε από σταθερή πηγή.

Ξέρει κανένας αν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το υπάρχον plug της DC τροφοδοσίας του παλμογράφου για να προστεθεί πάνω του σαν "δευτερεύουσα" πηγή τροφοδοσίας μια μπαταρία 9ν? Χρειάζεται κάποια προστασία η πηγή για να μην καεί από την εξωτερική DC? (Δίοδο κλπ?)..
Μια ακόμα ερώτηση, έχει βρει κανένας σας τρόπο να βάλουμε ΟΝ/OFF διακοπτάκι?

Επίσης θα αλλάξω την R23 με ένα σύστημα αντιστάσεων και ένα slide-switch 3 θέσεων έτσι ώστε να έχω backlight ρυθμιζόμενης έντασης, 0% - 50% -100%(=4.2ν, για R23~47Ω).

----------


## moutoulos

> Τελικά πόση ώρα κρατάει η 9ν μπαταρία?



Προσωπικά απογοητεύτηκα, πολύ γρήγορα, όταν είδα μετά απο 20min, οι ενδείξεις να έχουν αρχίσει το "ξεθώριασμα". Κάπου στα 7V σβήνει τελείως ...

----------


## KOKAR

> Προσωπικά απογοητεύτηκα, πολύ γρήγορα, όταν είδα  μετά απο 20min, οι ενδείξεις να έχουν αρχίσει το "ξεθώριασμα". Κάπου  στα 7V σβήνει τελείως ...



Γρηγόρη με το backlight on η off  κράτησε τόσο ?

----------


## moutoulos

BackLight On, Off δεν το δοκίμασα. 
Δεν το σκέφτηκα καν να το δοκιμάσω Off.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Σκέφτομαι και την λύση των 8*ΑΑ μπαταριών... Μιλάμε για περίπου 2000mAh .. Οπότε σχεδόν 10 ώρες ακόμα και με backlight ΟΝ..
Αλλά για τέτοιο "κούτσουρο" από κάτω από τον παλμογράφο:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Έφτιαξα ένα Plexiglas κουτί για τον παλμογράφο:



Το κουτί στεγάζει πλήρως τον παλμογράφο, προστατεύοντάς τον από τα κτυπήματα και την σκόνη, ενώ κάλυψα την οθόνη του με ένα διαφανές plexi για να μην γρατζουνίζεται εύκολα. Μέσα στο κουτί έχω βάλει μια μπαταρία 9V (κλασική PP3) για να μπορώ να τον έχω φορητό. _(Δυστυχώς όμως η PP3 άντεξε περίπου 22 λεπτά ΧΩΡΙΣ backlight, "για τις ανάγκες τις φωτογράφισης και μόνο"...)_

    

   

Κάποια στοιχεία του mod μου:

Το κουτί έχει τις κλασικές εισόδους για RCA probe και DC power jackΈβαλα συρόμενους διακόπτες για POWER ON/OFF και BACKLIGHT ON/OFFΈβαλα έξοδο RS232,　με σήμανση στα pins, για την αποστολή screenshots στον ΗΥ μέσω σειριακής και terminalΤοποθέτησα εσωτερική μπαταρία 9V (τύπου PP3) για λειτουργία χωρίς παροχή εξωτερικής τροφοδοσίαςΤο σημείο εξόδου του test-signal έχει προσήμανση με σταυρό-"+", σε περίπτωση που θελήσω να το τρυπήσω αργότερα.
Η κατασκευή όλη μου κόστισε περίπου 11€.

Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για το κουτί, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου, *numca.of.csgmail.com* . Αν μαζευτούν πολλοί, το κόβω σε 1 φύλλο plexi κ θα μας βγει οικονομικότερο.

Για άλλη μία φορά η κοπή έγινε στην *Lasermark* του φίλου Στέφανου.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Μια ερώτηση, κόλλησα πάνω στο DC power plug τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας από την εσωτερική μπαταρία έτσι:



Έτσι κατάλαβα ότι πρέπει να γίνει για να μπορώ να το τροφοδοτώ και απο μπαταρία, αλλά και από συνεχή τροφοδοσία χωρίς να κάνω καμία ζημιά. Αν εξαιρέσουμε την ποιότητα της συγκόλλησης, έτσι δεν έπρεπε να είναι η συνδεσμολογία?

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## leosedf

Το καινούριο DSO το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς? http://www.ebay.com/itm/ARM-DSO203-N...item4aaa9b21f3

----------


## icestein

> Το καινούριο DSO το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς? http://www.ebay.com/itm/ARM-DSO203-N...item4aaa9b21f3



Ναι .. έχουν ένα θεματάκι με το καλιμπράρισμα και την Vdc που δείχνουν( + 214 mV ένδειξη στην κλίμακα των 0.5V με τα probe στην γη)
 Λόγω λογισμικού μάλλον κάτι που ερευνάται απο τα τσακάλια του forum της seeed που παίζουνε μπάλα με το ανοιχτό λογισμικό του ...
Κατά καιρούς παίζουν και καινούρια apps που μπορεί να τρέξει ... Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το όλο concept για ένα μη μετρητικό όργανο παρ όλα αυτα ...

----------


## gsmaster

Κι εγώ ζαχαρώνω απο καιρό αυτόν τον "παλμογράφο τσέπης", αλλά το αφήνω όσο πάει για να βελτιωθεί χαρτνγουερικά και σοφτγουερικά  :Wink:

----------


## JOUN

^^Kαι να πεσει λιγο η τιμη του,ισως;Τωρα κανει οσο  μισος Rigol, ετσι;

Edit:Moλις το εγραψα βρηκα αυτο:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ARM-DSO203-N...#ht_7772wt_906 
Ξεφυγαμε τελειως μου φαινεται. Το αλουμινενιο κουτι κανει οσο ενας παλμογραφος σε πλαστικο κουτι..

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν κάνει και αυτά που λέει, περίπου σαν rigol είναι,
φορητός όμως με μικρό bandwidth και sampling rate αλλά και 4 κανάλια και γεννήτρια σήματος.   


Ψάχνοντας βρήκα το σχέδιο του http://www.wide.hk/pdf/DS203V2.6_SCH.pdf 
απο αυτό το site http://www.wide.hk/products.php?product=ARM-DSO-203-v2-Portable-digital-oscilloscope-4-channel

----------


## mtzag

επειδη θελω να παρω παλμογραφο αξιζει ο DSO203 ή ο DSO201 ειναι καλοι ?

σε σχεση με τους atten και rigol στα 280 ευρω τι λενε οι DSO ?

----------


## jianellos

καλησπερα σε ολους..
θελω να αγορασω  pc oscilloscope εχω βρει αυτον hantek model; 6022be 
γνωριζει κανενασ εδω να μου εξηγηση οτι ειναι ενασ αξιοπιστοσ  παλμογραφοσ , και πιεσ ειναι η αποδοσησ του

ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερον

----------


## chip

να πάρεις rigol! Τόσο απλά!

----------


## jianellos

σασ ευχαριστω chip κοιταξα για rigol και πιστευω οτι ειναι ενα πολυ καλο μηχανημα..

----------


## toni31

Άραγε ο Rigol DS1052E χακάρετε ακόμα για να πάει 100?
Ο τρελοαυστραλός στα καλύτερα ήταν πάλι...

----------

